# SWAT pictures - TIMES



## Yrys (19 Apr 2008)

14 pictures of SWAT around the globe at :

http://www.time.com/time/photogallery/0,29307,1731040_1564977,00.html


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (19 Apr 2008)

Pic #9  Where the Korean karate chopping the tops off the beer bottles for an anti-terrorism  drill. Is that so the "terrorists" might cut their lips while drinking beer? lol  Must come in handy at parties though!!!


----------



## Rodahn (29 Apr 2008)

Why do all the Chinese SWAT appear to be lying with in the bullseye of a target on photo # 8???


----------



## DarkFireTaker (2 Nov 2008)

Cool photos. It lacks pictures of American and most importantly, Canadian SWAT teams..


----------



## MikeL (2 Nov 2008)

DarkFireTaker said:
			
		

> Cool photos. It lacks pictures of American and most importantly, Canadian SWAT teams..



Lacks pics of American SWAT?
http://www.time.com/time/photogallery/0,29307,1731040_1564997,00.html
http://www.time.com/time/photogallery/0,29307,1731040_1565000,00.html



I like the Swedish dude though who wrapped  his ears in duct tape instead of using earplugs.


----------



## Jungle (2 Nov 2008)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> I like the Swedish dude though who wrapped  his ears in duct tape instead of using earplugs.


http://www.time.com/time/photogallery/0,29307,1731040_1564981,00.html
Now that is the most stupid thing I have seen in a long time !!
I can only imagine the ribbing he got around all those type-A personalities !!  >


----------



## medaid (3 Nov 2008)

Rodahn said:
			
		

> Why do all the Chinese SWAT appear to be lying with in the bullseye of a target on photo # 8???



"Now boys! This is how we commit mass blue-on-blue casualties!"

"Um... I don't wanna be in the front!"


----------

